# Steinhart Owners club



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

This one is like Marmite, you either like it or hate it.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

My one and only............


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

My Ocean Vintage Military on a rubber Nato


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well remembered, that man! :biggrin:

Actually, I have two...

* Ocean One Vintage, cal. ST.5 25 Jewels*










*`Marine Timer`, Unitas 6498 17 Jewels, `Swiss Made`*









:biggrin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well remembered, that man! :biggrin:
> 
> Actually, I have two...
> 
> ...


 Plus another one...

* OcCEAN ONE Vintage Military, Swiss Made,ETA 2824-2 (Elabore) 25 Jewels.*


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

My first but may not be my last.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

I've put off getting one of these for ages after reading lots of reviews about the long lug to lug length / flat lugs / small wrists. Saw this yesterday and thought s*d it I'll flip it if I don't like it.Fair play to the seller it arrived this morning and very impressed so far.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

My OVM


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

reggie747 said:


> A little bit of DLC ceramic with modded handset here.....


 Very nice though the minute hand is a little phallic.

This arrived yesterday and have to say i can understand why they are so popular as build quality/finish seems excellent for the money. It's my first green experience and liking it so far


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Knock knock....


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

42mm suits me fine (40mm too small). Here's my new arrival thanks to Draygo :thumbsup:


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

A recent member myself, picked this up a couple pf weeks ago. I changed the titanium strap for a rubber one which I think suits it well


----------



## Mack51 (Aug 28, 2016)

Mack51 said:


> Picked this up today












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Only got this one Steinhart in my journey towards getting a 6538 homage, but had some SM300 hands on a O&W that I swapped to this for a MilSub look. Still a reliable go-to watch…



















I hadn't seen anyone else on the WUS forum showing a watch with this mod, but since then several have done so, and Steinhart intro'ed their own O1 Vintage Military model (with peachy "antique" lume uke: ) . Had I been an influence? ,) Was tempted to write them for the newer bezel, and milsub insert, but have resigned myself to liking the older bezel (was one of the last they sold in 2009ish).


----------



## Doolittle (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

My little offering


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

2 more to add


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Steinhart Ocean One 39 Green


----------



## Bowfer1967 (Dec 29, 2020)

My daily clunker, Steinhart Nav-B chrono

Recently serviced by Steinhart for free as I noticed it was losing a few minutes a month.

They even paid shipping from UK-Germany-UK, amazing service.


----------

